# connexion automatique de messenger sans choisir mon compte



## béa001 (7 Août 2008)

Bonjour,
j'ai recherché sur ce forum un pb similaire au mien mais sans succès.
Voilà, dans le dock j'ai microsoft messenger et jusque là pour m'y connecter je cliquais dessus, et une passe s'ouvrait, affichait mon adresse mail et me demandait mon mot de passe, ou si je voulais me connecter avec un autre compte. Normal.
Seulement, hier , je me suis connectée avec mon 2eme compte, tt marchait, j'ai quitté, et aujourd'hui en voulant revenir à mon 1er compte, msn se connecte directement au 2eme compte sans me demander mon mot de passe , ni si je veux changer de compte.
Bon, une fois dedans je peux passer d'un compte à l'autre, seulement, je voudrais savoir, pourquoi je ne peux pas choisir le compte auquel je veux me connecter avant la connexion automatique. Et comment est-elle devenue automatique dès que je clique sur l'icone? Est-il possible de revenir en arrière? 
Merci de m'éclairer.


----------



## béa001 (2 Septembre 2008)

Personne n'a de réponse?


----------



## pomme verte (2 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir
en ouvrant msn avez vous coché la case" memorisez votre mot de passe"??


----------



## béa001 (4 Septembre 2008)

Euh... je ne crois pas car jusque là je le tapais toujours. Mais peut être l'ai-je fais sans m'en rendre compte? (oups):rose:
Car justement, on ne me demande plus rien.

Comment changer ça?
Merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## pomme verte (4 Septembre 2008)

allez  dans
Messengers puis preferences =>comptes =>adresse de messagerie cliquer sur modifier et effacer le mot de passe cliquez sur ok  et fermez l'application et ressayer et cela doit marcher!!!
bon courage


----------



## béa001 (4 Septembre 2008)

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse.

J'allais suivre vos instruction. J'ouvre messenger, et là, c'était "réparé".
Il attend que je choisisse mon compte, et me demande mon mot de passe...
A croire que l'ordi ce fiche de moi et me fait tourner en bourrique??
Ca fait un mois que dure mon "problème" et quand j'ai une réponse, il se remet à marcher tout seul.:rateau:

En fait mon copain est revenu et il a résolu le problème tout seul pendant que j'étais au boulot...
D'après ses explications il a fait, réseau->fermer session, et il a ouvert la sienne. 
Depuis, messenger redemande toujours quelle compte on veut et ne se connecte plus tt seul.
J'avais pourtant fait ça par un autre moyen, directement dans mon compte mais sans succès.

Je me sens vraiment bête.:rose:

En tout cas merci!

Maintenant je vais me cacher... jusqu'à ce qu'on oublie l'histoire...


----------



## pomme verte (4 Septembre 2008)

allez voir quand meme  dans " compte" si le mot de passe n'est pas affiché si oui effacé le car il y  a de grande chance que ca recommence!!
sinon pas la peine d'aller vous cacher............quoique:


----------



## béa001 (5 Septembre 2008)

Merci!


----------

